# Cruisin the Conejo valley



## Hitchhiker (Dec 11, 2009)

I did this ride (full century) last Saturday. Really well organized event put on by the Conejo Valley Cyclists plus several other clubs and Boy Scouts. I really enjoyed it. Even more so, because I forgot my shoes (Doh!), but one of the members of the Conejo Valley cyclists lent me his. AWESOME!.

I will definitely be back.

Thanks to everyone there for putting on a great event.

Normally I would be yacht racing this weekend. Glad I missed Yachting Cup.


----------

